# Elevated Layout. How to make a Curved Gate?



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone built an elevated layout with the lift gate to the inside of the loop on the curve? I'm force into this predicament. 

It would seem there are two ways to make the gate;
1. The gate square cut |___| so the gate lifts straight up. 
2. The gate as a section cut out of the curve. The ends at the radian angle of a section cut out of the curve /___\ . This seems to me to make lifting the gate very awkward as the gate will rotate about the angle. 

The curve radius; inner / outer loop 13' / 14'. Problem is keeping the track curve radius through the track cut for the gate. I plan to stagger the rail cut by about 2-3"

Neither approach to the gate would seem to make the track mating requirement any easier to ensure the track remains at the curve than the other. I have a Train-Li for the bending task. 

Tip's, techniques, and or warnings appreciated. .


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm faced with the same. I used 4" x 1/4" redwood and soaked it and built a ladder structure in a jig (I had to make 4 of them). It all went downhill when I cut them to hinge the bridge. I'm not sure if I cut them too soon as the redwood radius lost some of it's curve, more in some areas of the bends than others. Maybe it was the wood, maybe it was the 1 1/4" brads weren't strong enough and screws would have been better. 

Anyway, mine was to be temporary and a metal bridge would be constructed a few years later but this might get moved up since it's not working as well as I'd like. The metal bridge will likely be lift-out style than a hinged. 

Here's part of my build thread that has my attempt. 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/29-beginner-s-forum/20612-named-railway-build-thread-25.html


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I needed something similar to connect my train storage shed to my raised layout.
I decided to use aluminum. I cut sections out and bent it to shape.
Here are some pictures,
























I'm still working on the center support.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ Rutalj (MLS member) built this bridge on a curve on his elevated layout. 7 1/2 ft. radius. There are two 3/4 inch diameter pins on each end. These pins are removed, the bridge lifted out. We built the bridge as a separate piece and installed with screws. When the trackwork was finished and leveled and aligned, we drilled the pin holes. The screws were removed later and the entire bridge is then held in alignment. We slide large rail joiners in to align the rail. Works perfectly! The guide pins are an old tool makers trick for die set alignment.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

*This is what I need, a gate that lifts up to allow access to inside the layout.*










*This Lift Gate or Lift Bridge just happens to also use a (fantastic) bridge structure on top of the section of the layout that lifts up. The bridge structure does an excellent job of camouflaging the gate, Note the offset hinge used. I'm not planning on a bridge structure just a section of the deck a the lift up bridge. 
*
*Hillman Rail Clamps makes a offset hinge for building a Lift Bridge (their term) and special rail clamps for the track;*

















More examples;

















*My concern is how to build a Lift Out Bridge on a curve.

It would seem there are two ways to make the gate;
1. The gate square cut |___| so the gate lifts straight up. 
2. The gate as a section cut out of the curve. The ends at the radian angle of a section cut out of the curve /___\ . This seems to me to make lifting the gate very awkward as the gate will rotate about the angle. 

The curve radius; inner / outer loop 13' / 14'. Problem is keeping the track curve radius through the track cut for the gate. I plan to stagger the rail cut by about 2-3"

Neither approach to the gate would seem to make the track mating requirement any easier to ensure the track remains at the curve than the other. I have a Train-Li for the bending task.

Tip's, techniques, and or warnings appreciated. *

.

And now for the completely over the top Lift Bridge:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/22214-lift-bridge-walkways.html


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Does it have to be a Draw Bridge? You could always make a curved trestle and or bridge and put a hinge on one end and make it swing Laterally like a curved gate. You might have to put a wheel on the far end to support it.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't see a problem with the gate lifting on a curve. If the join was at right angles to the track it will curve over to one side when raised. It is possible to also to have the join cut at an angle or the circle's chord then the curved gate section would be more balanced when raised but will look skewed and odd. 
Depending of the height and how long the gate is and how you want the open gate to sit. If you want the open gate to sit raised it may be better to have the hinge on the chord of the circle so the open end is above the track where the end will not be walked into or if you intend to fold the track gate flat back over the approach track it will need to be joined at right angle to the track.
The hinge pivot centers have to be just above the top of the railhead so the hinged rails don't interfere with each other when opening. If they are too far above the railhead then the open end's rails will butt into each other. 

Andrew


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Has anyone reviewed te hillman hinges? It says brass plated but my experience with plated stuff is that outside it will base metal under the plating will start to rust through fairly quickly.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

mickey said:


> Has anyone reviewed te hillman hinges? It says brass plated but my experience with plated stuff is that outside it will base metal under the plating will start to rust through fairly quickly.



I Have used Hillman clamps. rail bumpers and expansion Joint and never had any problem. They were the first clamps I used with track power. Nothing has ever rusted. 

I also used split Jaw. 

JJ


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I assume the clamps are like split jaw which are solid brass. The hing says plated but did not say plated over what?


----------

